
Mac keyboard shortcoming - dman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hFYwmFRTUM
======
hsienmaneja
I’m a guy who battle tests old IBM PC tank keyboards and wore out a 2014 mbp
keyboard 2x over three years and had a glitchy 2016 mbp when they came out,
returned it.

I’m on a current model 2017 15” mbp pounding the keyboard and no problems thus
far. Why are the arrow keys are for child size hands?

